# Last So Cal Meet before Marv's BBQ



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I am looking for everybody's feedback on when the best date will be for the last meet in southern california before marv's bbq, which is June 21st. I am going to post the date by wednesday based on feedback.

Thanks


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

as "easy as typing" isn't it? 

Well I can't do 14th it's right on my move out day, and b4 graduation, 7th is final exam weekend.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

The 31st. sounds good to me; hopefully it's cool and overcast.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I was planning on swapping the Seas back in on the 1st of June. If the meet falls on the 31st I'll still have my current setup. I am going to make a setting for the B&C drivers to run down to 63hz to prove just how incredible the output on these PAs really is.


----------



## hibuhibu (Sep 11, 2006)

It seems anyday would work for me.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

the 31st works for me too. I'll just let the poll decide


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm leaving the country for the summer on the 5th, but I should be able to make it on the 31st for one last meet first


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

DOMN8R said:


> I'm leaving the country for the summer on the 5th, but I should be able to make it on the 31st for one last meet first


Danny,

Did you clean out your private messages; the system said it was full.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm down for the 31st.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

I would like to attend this meet before Marv's BBQ. I have a question for all you guys. Is there any way we could change the scenario and meet somewhere else other than Autobachs parking lot?

Are there any nicer places in OC with a parking lot with lots of tree shade? How about a park where we could all hang out away from traffic noise, hot asphalt lot, uninvited on-lookers, etc. Perhaps one of you have a connection, and maybe secure a building with a big garage area.

I'm just throwing this suggestion, and I know someone is gonna say "WTF is he talking about!" I guess, I'm just being the first one to mention. Let's get some feedback.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

That sounds like a good idea. Shade is a good thing. Maybe a nice shady quiet area next to a nice restaurant 

Or possibly a nice park where we can do some grilling.


----------



## hibuhibu (Sep 11, 2006)

Sounds like a plan. 
 Anybody got a good place in mind?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

veloze said:


> ... Is there any way we could change the scenario and meet somewhere else other than Autobachs parking lot?
> 
> Are there any nicer places in OC with a parking lot with lots of tree shade? How about a park where we could all hang out away from traffic noise, hot asphalt lot, uninvited on-lookers, etc. Perhaps one of you have a connection, and maybe secure a building with a big garage area. . . .


I like your suggestion. Unfortunately, I don't know that area, and have no idea what options there are. I am sure someone will come up with something. I should be able to unveil the Merc on the 31st, and would welcome a more serene environment. It might help all of our sounds.


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

if you guys want, you can probably do something at UCI or CSUF, in one of their parking structures, just go to the floor below the top floor, and it shouldn't be a problem on a weekend...


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

camry_tuner said:


> if you guys want, you can probably do something at UCI or CSUF, in one of their parking structures, just go to the floor below the top floor, and it shouldn't be a problem on a weekend...


Good luck getting Jason and Jim's trucks in there. U know there is that one park across from UCI, on Culver and Harvard.


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

but it'll be full on a saturday morning... i dont think i can make it.. my car's bone stock as of now... honda fit sport if any of u guys are wondering. just a suggestion...


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

I'm good to go on the 31st!

I will definately have sound 
(I've attended every meet w/o a system)

After two years of collecting stuff and paying cash I am good to go! (I should have my car by tomorrow!!)


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Well it looks like the 31st of May works for 90% of the people so I will officially mark this as we are having a sound meet on th 31st starting at 10:30 am. Considering the short time frame, I think we should just meet at autobachs. I can bring a 10x10 canopy and some fold up chairs so we are out of the sun for the most part. Red Robin is there and we usually have some great conversations at the table about everything under the sun. 

all in favor say "hip hip hooray" j/k


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Red: It sounds good to me, but seriously we should consider a change of location to a more secluded one next time. Personally, I'm getting tired to meet at the same parking lot, and I'll bet they are more DIYMA members would say the same, so little by little we'll loose interest to go to the meets in the future. 

Let's say if we change the location once in a while to a park we could bring canopies, chairs, coolers, etc. I think the environment will be more relaxing, don't you think? 

I'm just throwing this suggestion to be considered, but I think that I'm speaking in behalf for a bunch of members as well.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

BigRed said:


> . . . Considering the short time frame, I think we should just meet at autobachs.


Hey Red, we still have 2 weeks to go. That's not that short a time. I like the idea of a change of scenery, and called the Stanton City Hall for suggestions. They suggested the park behind City Hall, called Stanton Park. It's at Katella and Beach Blvd. Whaddya all think?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm down either way. Scenery not to important for me, but shade is.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

x2 on both counts...been trying to think of some places out that way, but don't know that area super well.

there is a nice park off the 91 near imperial hwy called yorba linda regional... parking lot there might be great, but probably plenty of other places



cvjoint said:


> I'm down either way. Scenery not to important for me, but shade is.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Can you guys do a RECON of these suggested locations and get some pics. Scenery is not a big deal either, but a shade is most definitely my cup of tea.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

ok well you guys figure out where to meet. It really does'nt matter to me. Wherever we go, we will be sitting in a parking lot  A park is a park if you are walking around in the park. I'll be sitting in cars listening to systems in a parking lot either way


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> ok well you guys figure out where to meet. It really does'nt matter to me. Wherever we go, we will be sitting in a parking lot  A park is a park if you are walking around in the park. I'll be sitting in cars listening to systems in a parking lot either way


Just go with our regular spot and we'll look for someplace else to meet next time.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

"hip, hip, hooray!"

I'm all for a more idyllic setting, too. Just not this time. 

For the last get-together before Marv's, I prefer a location that has been consistent as far as being able to accommodate us. It's been proven numerous times that space will be available for us, that we'll all be able to park together, and that we'll have that side of the lot mostly to ourselves.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

This is becoming more complicated than it should be. I suggest we just meet at Autobacs as we have in the past. However, before we leave we should check out Stanton Park as a place for the next meet. As I mentioned in an earlier post, the City Hall people recommended it. They said there was ample parking there. Here is a link with some info. on it. 

http://www.ci.stanton.ca.us/citydepartments.parks/


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Here's another place in OC where we could meet in the future. It's the parking lot behind Hooters of Anaheim. This location has plenty of parking, plus it has a parking structure. Let me know what da ya think?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Ha Ha Red Robin vs. Hooters


----------



## BlueSQ (Mar 22, 2007)

31st is cool, my finals are over the that week so this meet will be a very welcome end to the semester.

I wont be able to do any work on my car, but I'll probably end up taking my tweeters out and giving them some cable slack so i can get some input on a new position for them.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Ha Ha Red Robin vs. Hooters


HOOTERS FTW!  I'm okay with Autobachs this time, but the scenery has to change, that's all.


----------



## BlueSQ (Mar 22, 2007)

Dude, hooters? This meet gets better every time!!!


----------



## BlueSQ (Mar 22, 2007)

Sorry so many posts at once but I wanted to just give a little input on the location: has anyone ever tried to sit in the car w/ an IASCA judge and not turn the A/C on because you want them to hear the system? Ya...it sucks. Lets find a shady spot  I mean this time is alright but come June...asphault, california heat and listening to SQ systems doesnt work.


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

Keep in mind that the Angel's are at home on the 31st. I don't know how early they lock down that hooters parking lot before the game.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

eqsandleds said:


> Keep in mind that the Angel's are at home on the 31st. I don't know how early they lock down that hooters parking lot before the game.


I just noticed. you look just like Benny Benassi. I also remember listen to Benassi in your GTO!


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

James Bang said:


> I just noticed. you look just like Benny Benassi. I also remember listen to Benassi in your GTO!


I never got to see Benassi. I got to Vanguard at 11pm and they were sold out, not to mention I spent 1 hour driving 100ft on Hollywood Blvd to pass Vaguard's parking lot. All good though, I went to Avalon and had a kick ass time like always.


----------



## Goindef154 (Apr 26, 2008)

Don't really know anybody on here, but I'm down to go to the meet, anybody have the address to the place, maybe I missed it in an earlier post .


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

James Bang said:


> I just noticed. you look just like Benny Benassi. I also remember listen to Benassi in your GTO!


I look like that fool?

I remember that though. How have you been?


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

cvjoint said:


> I never got to see Benassi. I got to Vanguard at 11pm and they were sold out, not to mention I spent 1 hour driving 100ft on Hollywood Blvd to pass Vaguard's parking lot. All good though, I went to Avalon and had a kick ass time like always.


No offense, but are you a Hollywood rookie? Never get off the 101 on Hollywood Blvd. Get off on the next exit, can't remember the name after a few beers, turn left and the first left again and you are at the back parking lot of Vanguard Same works going to Avalon, Ivar, LAX, etc with a little drive down alleys and parking lots.


----------



## Goindef154 (Apr 26, 2008)

it's either Sunset or some street that starts with a G it's a weird name. I take that route everyday, it can be a pain in the ass.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Goindef154 said:


> Don't really know anybody on here, but I'm down to go to the meet, anybody have the address to the place, maybe I missed it in an earlier post .


12645 Beach Blvd. Stanton


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

Goindef154 said:


> it's either Sunset or some street that starts with a G it's a weird name. I take that route everyday, it can be a pain in the ass.


Now that I am sober it is Gower.


----------



## Goindef154 (Apr 26, 2008)

eqsandleds said:


> Now that I am sober it is Gower.


LOL yah that's the street


----------



## Goindef154 (Apr 26, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> 12645 Beach Blvd. Stanton


Awesome, thanks a lot.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

eqsandleds said:


> No offense, but are you a Hollywood rookie? Never get off the 101 on Hollywood Blvd. Get off on the next exit, can't remember the name after a few beers, turn left and the first left again and you are at the back parking lot of Vanguard Same works going to Avalon, Ivar, LAX, etc with a little drive down alleys and parking lots.


Oh yeah, I love to see the fat bitches getting kicked out of clubs sitting on the side walk with the 5 ton thong hanging out.  Since I'm not an LA resident I use Google maps :blush: I was thinking of getting out an exit earlier but if one later works for sure I will definitely use it. Vanguard only recently started attracting huge crowds. A year or so ago the Blvd still rolled at a decent pace.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

eqsandleds said:


> I look like that fool?
> 
> I remember that though. How have you been?


I would say you guys have some resemblance. 

I've been good. I haven't been seeing you at the last few meets. You need to come remind me how passives can still sound great.


----------



## innsanes (Feb 8, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> I never got to see Benassi. I got to Vanguard at 11pm and they were sold out, not to mention I spent 1 hour driving 100ft on Hollywood Blvd to pass Vaguard's parking lot. All good though, I went to Avalon and had a kick ass time like always.


I was there to see him too, came at 1230 tickets sold out, the bouncer wanted $100 to get in i just gave him a stash of fives 20s and ones = to $60. Got in and damn benny tore it up. Gonna see him again at edc. anybody going? 

For a meeting area that is nice with shades and picnic tables could be huntington beach central park, Theres a lake in there aswell. I see corovette and viper meets there all the time.


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

James Bang said:


> I would say you guys have some resemblance.
> 
> I've been good. I haven't been seeing you at the last few meets. You need to come remind me how passives can still sound great.


I am going to try to make this meet.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

So... the meet is scheduled for the 31st?

I should be there.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm planning on being there. I just finished modifying my sub box, went from 2 10" JL audio to 1 12" DIYMA.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> I'm planning on being there. I just finished modifying my sub box, went from 2 10" JL audio to 1 12" DIYMA.


Nice.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Are you guys excited or what? I know I am...for starters I get to audition Jim's truck first...yeah yeah


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

yep, looking forward to it.... anyone have a couple of single din h/u cages? I could use 2, let me know how much and I will pick them up at the meet.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

fredridge said:


> yep, looking forward to it.... anyone have a couple of single din h/u cages? I could use 2, let me know how much and I will pick them up at the meet.


I got some trim rings if you need those.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

if your not using them...I till take them.... I am going to try and relocate the head unit in the suburban and need a couple cages for when:blush: I mess up... but I am sure the trim rings will come in handy too



cvjoint said:


> I got some trim rings if you need those.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Btw I will be selling my B&C and Vifa woofers after I bring them to the meet for this one last time. If anybody's interested let me know.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

what models are they?




cvjoint said:


> Btw I will be selling my B&C and Vifa woofers after I bring them to the meet for this one last time. If anybody's interested let me know.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=153&products_id=1480

http://bcspeakers.com/index.php?sez=1&categoria=2&id_descrizione=44&prodotto=53


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Btw I will be selling my B&C and Vifa woofers after I bring them to the meet for this one last time. If anybody's interested let me know.


dang. Already? That's fast. I thought they sounded great. What is replacing them?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

James Bang said:


> dang. Already? That's fast. I thought they sounded great. What is replacing them?


Back to Excels? What you guys like this setup better?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Back to Excels? What you guys like this setup better?


Seas!


----------



## Automated Reply System (Oct 13, 2007)

koool


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Back to Excels? What you guys like this setup better?


I think it's really difficult to choose between the two setups, because they both sound very very nice. 

I would say that the current setup is more of my style, though. I was loving the output throughout the whole spectrum. What I liked better about the Seas were the looks. 

Another thing about the current setup was the smoothness. I really liked how it reached that amount of output without being fatiguing to the ear whatsoever.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> I think it's really difficult to choose between the two setups, because they both sound very very nice.
> 
> I would say that the current setup is more of my style, though. I was loving the output throughout the whole spectrum. What I liked better about the Seas were the looks.
> 
> Another thing about the current setup was the smoothness. I really liked how it reached that amount of output without being fatiguing to the ear whatsoever.


His system was tuned very differently; there was a lot less Mid Bass output with his current setup.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I'll be there; I had to replace my radiator before I could drive anywhere. 

I tuned again this time it's flat B-Weighting.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

James Bang said:


> I think it's really difficult to choose between the two setups, because they both sound very very nice.
> 
> I would say that the current setup is more of my style, though. I was loving the output throughout the whole spectrum. What I liked better about the Seas were the looks.
> 
> Another thing about the current setup was the smoothness. I really liked how it reached that amount of output without being fatiguing to the ear whatsoever.





michaelsil1 said:


> His system was tuned very differently; there was a lot less Mid Bass output with his current setup.


True and true! I did tune in a lot less midbass and sub last time. On top of that I used 24db slope on the midbass as opposed to 12db on the Seas and I used far less EQ than before, mainly to alleviate the stress on the lower midrange on the left speakers. I tune more and more for consistency, if it doesn't show up 3 times in a row on the MLS by varying the mic position a few inches I don't tune in anything. 

All in all the black drivers did handle power a lot better. The only area where it's debatable is in the low midbass region where the Seas had more xmax and a cleaner excursion.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Unfortunately, I won't be able to make it today. Last minute work stuff.  Thus, the new Merc will be unveiled at Marv's BBQ. Have fun today!! I look forward to seeing the posts later.


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> True and true! I did tune in a lot less midbass and sub last time. On top of that I used 24db slope on the midbass as opposed to 12db on the Seas and I used far less EQ than before, mainly to alleviate the stress on the lower midrange on the left speakers. I tune more and more for consistency, if it doesn't show up 3 times in a row on the MLS by varying the mic position a few inches I don't tune in anything.
> 
> All in all the black drivers did handle power a lot better. The only area where it's debatable is in the low midbass region where the Seas had more xmax and a cleaner excursion.


How much power are you running on the Midbasses?


----------



## Jayvuu (Dec 11, 2007)

damn i alway miss out on the meets


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

PureDynamics said:


> How much power are you running on the Midbasses?


[email protected]/driver. Recently I've swapped amps to get [email protected]/midrange too, and that sounds a bit better too.

The meet was awesome btw. This time most of the regulars showed up. I'm a bit burned out so ...over.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> [email protected]/driver. Recently I've swapped amps to get [email protected]/midrange too, and that sounds a bit better too.
> 
> The meet was awesome btw. This time most of the regulars showed up. I'm a bit burned out so ...over.


sucks that I missed out today. I wanted to hang with the SoCal regulars. I guess there will be time for that at Marvs. I'm not sure who's going, but I'm ready to take a road trip for a weekend vacation. Let's get this caravan setup already


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

James, what's up man... you were on my mind and was wondering why you weren't there..... I will be at the bbq and bringing my wife this year




James Bang said:


> sucks that I missed out today. I wanted to hang with the SoCal regulars. I guess there will be time for that at Marvs. I'm not sure who's going, but I'm ready to take a road trip for a weekend vacation. Let's get this caravan setup already


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Jose,

I hope you were okay with my changing your settings.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

I had a good time yesterday. It was nice to see everyone and welcome to our newest member, Don. I stayed much longer than I have before and spent most of the time in my car... thanks to those who listened to my system... Ed, Jim, Carlos, Dave, Jose, James, Don, Michael, and anyone else I may have dismembered.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> I had a good time yesterday. It was nice to see everyone and welcome to our newest member, Don. I stayed much longer than I have before and spent most of the time in my car... thanks to those who listened to my system... Ed, Jim, Carlos, Dave, Jose, James, Don, Michael, and anyone else I may have dismembered.


Kevin,

It was definitely a pleasure listening to your system; the top end is sparkling (I love sparkle).


----------



## hibuhibu (Sep 11, 2006)

It sucks how I had to leave so early again. Another friend's wedding. 
Hope you guys have good trip to Marv's bbq this year.
As always, it was my pleasure listening to your systems.
You guys put my system in shame.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

hibuhibu said:


> It sucks how I had to leave so early again. Another friend's wedding.
> Hope you guys have good trip to Marv's bbq this year.
> As always, it was my pleasure listening to your systems.
> You guys put my system in shame.


Yeah, you just disappeared.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> I had a good time yesterday. It was nice to see everyone and welcome to our newest member, Don. I stayed much longer than I have before and spent most of the time in my car... thanks to those who listened to my system... Ed, Jim, Carlos, Dave, Jose, James, Don, Michael, and anyone else I may have dismembered.


 Kevin, I had a good time yesterday also. Thanks for allowing me to listen to your car, which by the way, sounds awesome. I'm pretty fond of the sound of your midrange and tweeter.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Jose,
> 
> I hope you were okay with my changing your settings.


Absolutely, I also love sparkling  Thanks for the pointers. See ya at the BBQ. 

BTW, you & Kevin are going to make the guys up north very jealous.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

hibuhibu said:


> You guys put my system in shame.


Not so. That was the first time I heard the PRS set and you made the most out of it. That mid is now in my top 5 best loved midrange timbers - that is neutral, detailed and effortless. 



James Bang said:


> sucks that I missed out today. I wanted to hang with the SoCal regulars. I guess there will be time for that at Marvs. I'm not sure who's going, but I'm ready to take a road trip for a weekend vacation. Let's get this caravan setup already


I'm down, I can PM u my number to be in touch.


----------



## hibuhibu (Sep 11, 2006)

cvjoint said:


> Not so. That was the first time I heard the PRS set and you made the most out of it. That mid is now in my top 5 best loved midrange timbers - that is neutral, detailed and effortless.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks alot. Before the next meeting. I am going to see if I can decrease or eliminate the resonance of the door panel. (and I thought I was done spending more money. sigh...) Like you told me, I will now probably have to go hardcore.... will see what I can come up with.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Anyone get an RSVP from Marv yet?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I guess you did'nt believe me when I told you about your door huh hibu?


----------



## hibuhibu (Sep 11, 2006)

BigRed said:


> I guess you did'nt believe me when I told you about your door huh hibu?


I knew it all along but at the same time I was hoping it to more of a frequency reponse due to the location. I guess I did not want to believe it because believing it = more money spent for deadener etcetc.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

BigRed said:


> I guess you did'nt believe me when I told you about your door huh hibu?


 Is that why hibu was asking about how much deadener was in my doors?
I thought I was being tested.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Is there ever a such thing as enough deadener???

I'd love to add some more to my doors. The midbass freqs rumbles my doors unpleasantly.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> Is there ever a such thing as enough deadener???



The answer is *yes*. 

I'm having problems that I'll address Friday; my window will not go down  so I have to reduce deadener. Jim (Big Red) was also telling me that too much will muddy the Mid Bass.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Carlos,

Thanks again for the CD; track 4 (I think its call Sultans Boogie) was sounding just like Scott live  then I heard the applause at the end.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> .
> 
> I'm having problems that I'll address Friday; my window will not go down


 Nicotine residue on the window switch contacts?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Guys guys easy with the deadener will you?  I don't want you guys getting 3mpg to Marv's. I listed dampening strength for Dynamat Extreme at the bottom. Depending on the temperature you should never need more than 3 layers to make it work, assuming your baffle is solid. Think that we usually AC the cabin at around 80F. The reason why doors sound muddy is because you can't separate the front and back wave properly with a stealth door that everybody loves so much. I recommend you guys try a throat between the driver and the panel before you go choppin' at the plastic. You probably noticed that even stock setups use these sometimes.

Acoustic Loss Factor @ Temperature (Using ASTM method [email protected] 200 Hz):

0.081 @ +14F (-10C)

0.240 @ +32F (+0C)

0.257 @ +50F (+10C)

0.417 @ +68F (+20C)

0.259 @ +86F (+30C)

0.194 @ +104F (+40C)

0.140 @ +122F (+50C)

0.094 @ +140F (+60C)


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

As far as the caravan goes I'd love to take a passenger with me if anybody is rsvp'd and cannot or does not want to drive. Road trips are awesome!


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Carlos,
> 
> Thanks again for the CD; track 4 (I think its call Sultans Boogie) was sounding just like Scott live  then I heard the applause at the end.


No problem! Thanks for introducing me to some great music!


----------

